# Turn off secured boot?



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm running a Samsung NP300E5C-A0CUS with Windows 8. I want to boot from the DVD drive, but it appears to have secured boot turned on and I can't figure out a way to turn it off. This means the laptop is ignoring the DVD drive. 

I can see where I SHOULD be able to turn it off in the BIOS/UEFI, but it's greyed-out and can't be selected. Apparently I should have the option to turn it off, but I just don't. 

I may be grasping at straws here, but is there any way to turn off secured boot on this machine, and will I still be able to boot into Windows 8 if it is turned off? 

I figure this type of setup is doing no favours for Linux distros.

Many thanks.


----------

